# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Nội qui diễn đàn, thông báo từ ban quản lý >  Chương trình: Trao đổi bài viết lấy quảng cáo

## admin

Didau.org là chuyên trang du lịch, ẩm thực, địa điểm vui chơi với lượng truy cập lớn, đã có rất nhiều khách hàng hỏi về tour du lịch, vé máy bay liên hệ với chúng tôi vì tưởng chúng tôi là đơn vị du lịch. Vì vậy việc đặt banner quảng cáo về du lịch ẩm thực trên didau.org rất hữu ích đặc biệt với các công ty du lịch hay quán ăn.
Didau.org triển khai trương chình đổi bài viết lấy banner quảng cáo trên didau.org. Cụ thể chương trình như sau:
Tiêu chí chung: Bài viết phải là duy nhất xuất hiện đầu tiên không được copy ở đâu (có thể tổng hợp từ nhiều bài viết rồi viết lại), ít nhất 1 ảnh và 5 reply (không liên tục trong 1 khoảng thời gian ngắn).
Topic tông hợp: 10 điểm
Topic tự trải nghiệm của bản thân: 30 điểm.
Topic ảnh tự trải nghiệm bản thân: 20 điểm.

Với banner tính theo đơn vị tuần (các vị trí theo mô tả ảnh ở bên dưới)
A: 100 điểm
1, 2: 80 điểm.
2,3,4,5: 60 điểm
A1,A2,A3,A4: 50 điểm.
Ưu tiên với những người đang làm hướng dẫn viên du lịch, các chủ quán ăn.
Chúng tôi mong nhận được những bản đăng ký của các bạn. Đối với các bạn đăng ký vui lòng gởi bản đăng ký (theo mẫu bên dưới) vào địa chỉ mail *admin@didau.org*. Các bạn có thể chat với người hỗ trợ của chúng tôi để liên hệ trực tiếp. Chúng tôi sẽ trả lời tất cả các bản đăng ký của các bạn!*Bản đăng ký:*

- Nick / Tên thật
- Tuổi / giới tính
- Địa chỉ hiện tại (thành phố/thị xã/huyện; hoặc thành phố, nước)
- Địa chỉ email / YIM / Skype
- Số điện thoại di động
- Công việc hiện tại
- Tự giới thiệu ngắn gọn về khả năng, kinh nghiệm của bản thân để chứng tỏ bạn thích hợp hợp tác với didau.org

Mô tả quảng cáo:

----------

